# Yall DO NOT complain about the hog problems anymore



## skoaleric (Jan 30, 2008)

With all the people on here looking for a place to hunt hogs---and NOONE with deer clubs begging them to come take care of the hog problems---I really don't care to hear yall complain about the hogs come deer season and all yall care to talk about is how they tear up your food plots and mess up your deer hunting.
There are plenty of people on here looking for a place to hunt them....NOW WHERE ARE YALL AT!!!??
I'm not complaining---I'm actually laughing about it.
eric


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe ya could come down and kill a guilt redneck!!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 30, 2008)

i am looking for a place to kill some pork also


----------



## lennyandmary (Feb 1, 2008)

*hog hunting*

I'm another hunter looking o kill a few hogs. If there is a problem let us help you ou. reach me at lennyandmary@yahoo.com                Maybe it is like one farmer said to a lease holder it is my dirt! they have a problem but afraid to let any one on the property. I belong to a shooting club and any info on hunting or leasses are top secret. Maybe this is the same way. Thats the way it is, most guys won't help a new guy out. You have to find your lease  yourself. Very,very clanish,no strangers allowed!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 1, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> Maybe ya could come down and kill a guilt redneck!!



That's a goodun LOL


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 1, 2008)

im looking for a place to pay and kill a few hogs also, if anyone is interested in getting rid of a few.


----------



## kornbread (Feb 1, 2008)

ive been offering for two years now and not one response  .just a bunch of whiners


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 1, 2008)

I noticed that NOONE with hogs is speaking up here!...lol...so noone better say EVER AGAIN that we have a "hog problem" in the state of Georgia!
Eric


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 2, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> what you laffin at  joe.? you are the gilt so squeal a lil more ned beaty squeal squeal ......aint we got fun down at the ole family pole .....cause our tree dont fork



Well aren't we the mature one now.  What's with the name calling is that all you got.


----------



## LJay (Feb 2, 2008)

Play nice fellers.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 2, 2008)

Kind of makes some of these folks with hogs on their property

HOGGISH

Just a bunch of Hogwash if ys want to know the truth


----------



## jason8047 (Feb 2, 2008)

I hear you!  Im in a club with hogs everywhere so I asked if I could take my buddy down and plow and plant food plots during the day and try to shoot hogs at night.  I was told it was OK for my friend to come and work but not to shoot pigs???  My friend went and worked for free anyway but the way I see it we should be able to bring anyone down to shoot pigs and yotes??/  We even had a few guys want to pay lease dues just to hunt pigs outside of deer season and that too was frowned on because of worry that they would then want to deer hunt too??


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 2, 2008)

jason8047 said:


> I hear you!  Im in a club with hogs everywhere so I asked if I could take my buddy down and plow and plant food plots during the day and try to shoot hogs at night.  I was told it was OK for my friend to come and work but not to shoot pigs???  My friend went and worked for free anyway but the way I see it we should be able to bring anyone down to shoot pigs and yotes??/  We even had a few guys want to pay lease dues just to hunt pigs outside of deer season and that too was frowned on because of worry that they would then want to deer hunt too??



I haer you same way a friend of mine wanted me to come help but " I couldn't shoot " heck with you Amigo


----------



## jason8047 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think that it boils down to people not trusting others because of what they do themselves.  If it were up to me Id take anyone who had any desire to shoot a pig out anytime outside of deer season, and as for the yotes that have overrun our place Id beg trappers to trap any time they could.  In my opinion we would be better off if we even let a trapper hunt "DEER" a few days for free if he does some good predator control.  If a trapper catches 20 yote in a year from your property and you let him shoot 2 or 3 deer for his trouble think about how many deer the 20 yotes would have killed in that year.  Same with pigs.  Pigs may not kill deer but if you have 40 hogs running around how much food are they eating etc.  Oh well I could go on and on but I'll shut up and give it a rest.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 3, 2008)

Laff all ya want joe.Redneck reminds me of a little dog that just barks and barks and then when ya go after him then he runs for his life kinda like what those hogs do till I get the dogs on the ground then all ya hear is a bunch of squealing.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 3, 2008)

SG where all do you guys hunt hogs?


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 3, 2008)

Mostly around worth,quitman,stewart county and got one place here in cook county that has a few.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would love to get in on a good hog hunt with dogs.  Never have done that before


----------

